#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Старейшина (тхера)

## Нико

Возник вопрос, как сабж точнее переводится. У меня как "Старейшина", с тибетского gnas brtan (на англ. яз. обычно переводят как elder или sthavira). 

Интерес вызван тем, что это иногда упоминается в переводах различных молитв на тиб. яз., в частности:

"Гуру-пуджа", строфа 43:

"Держатель винаи Старейшин, к тебе обращаюсь!"

Другие варианты: "Старцы" или "Старейшие".

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Я за "старейших". Потому что Старейшина--это коньячок такой, а что до старцев, то--_тхера_ по званию не обязательно _старец_ по возрасту.

Английский перевод sthavira порадовал, гы.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.12.2015), Кузьмич (13.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Я за "старейших". Потому что Старейшина--это коньячок такой, а что до старцев, то--тхера по званию не обязательно _старец_ по возрасту.


Дело не в том, за кого Вы именно))). "Старейшина" имеет также коннотацию "главный парень на деревне" и обычно ассоциируется с первоначальными учениями Будды, созданием им винаи и монашеской Сангхи. Слово "Старейший" как раз имеет коннотацию "самый старый", хотя может означать и "старый долгожитель". )))

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

"Старшие", не? Слишком просто?

----------


## Ануруддха

Скорее как "Старейшие" или вообще не переводить.

----------

Сергей Хос (09.12.2015), Юй Кан (09.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Скорее как "Старейшие" или вообще не переводить.


А какая этимология слова? что там за корни?

----------


## Йен

Старшой )
А махатхера еще старше )

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

thera (=sthavira in sanskr) - бхиккху со стажем монашества не менее 10 лет.

----------


## Нико

> thera (=sthavira in sanskr) - бхиккху со стажем монашества не менее 10 лет.


Меня интересует не стаж монашества, а слово на русском)))).

Но за то, что Вы тхеру со стхавирой ссиномили, мерси!

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

а как вы слово карма переводите?
sorry for offtopic

----------


## Нико

> а как вы слово карма переводите?
> sorry for offtopic


Как "карма", но здесь не проканает не переводить(.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

там возможно идет речь о 16 архатах (gnas brtan bchu drug)
слов bchu drug нет, для рифмы
"шестнадцать архатов, держатели Винайи"

(но я не смотрел текст, нет у меня его)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (09.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> там возможно идет речь о 16 архатах (gnas brtan bchu drug)
> слов bchu drug нет, для рифмы
> (но я не смотрел текст, нет у меня его)


Где "там"-то?)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

другой вариант: Держатель винайи Стхавиравады.
(в разных школах, в Индии, свои тексты Винайи были)
но в гелуг винайя от Гунапрабха (сарвастивадин).

----------


## Нико

> другой вариант: Держатель винайи Стхавиравады.
> (в разных школах, в Индии, свои тексты Винайи были)


А чем Вам "Старейшина" не нра?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

ну не нра, и сё

----------


## Нико

> ну не нра, и сё


Ну лана, не Вам же "шедевры" создавать)))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Возник вопрос, как сабж точнее переводится. У меня как "Старейшина", с тибетского gnas brtan (на англ. яз. обычно переводят как elder или sthavira). 
> 
> Интерес вызван тем, что это иногда упоминается в переводах различных молитв на тиб. яз., в частности:
> 
> "Гуру-пуджа", строфа 43:
> 
> "Держатель винаи Старейшин, к тебе обращаюсь!"
> 
> Другие варианты: "Старцы" или "Старейшие".


На пали thero

Но в тиб. буддизме всёже из санскрита sthavira 

имхо: Под Винаей Стхавир, подразумевается скорее всего Виная Старейшин Архатов (их было 16.)

----------


## Ассаджи

> Под Винаей Стхавир, подразумевается скорее всего Виная Старейшин Архатов (их было 16.)


Скорее 500 Арахантов, сохранивших Дхамму и Винаю на Первом Соборе, как говорится в Дипавансе:

http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...13531#msg13531

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Скорее 500 Арахантов, сохранивших Дхамму и Винаю на Первом Соборе, как говорится в Дипавансе:
> 
> http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?top...13531#msg13531


Да число Арахантов не надо приводить. Обобщённо их как-то назвать надо, скорее....

----------


## Гошка

> Возник вопрос, как сабж точнее переводится. У меня как "Старейшина", с тибетского gnas brtan (на англ. яз. обычно переводят как elder или sthavira). 
> 
> Интерес вызван тем, что это иногда упоминается в переводах различных молитв на тиб. яз., в частности:
> 
> "Гуру-пуджа", строфа 43:
> 
> "Держатель винаи Старейшин, к тебе обращаюсь!"
> 
> Другие варианты: "Старцы" или "Старейшие".


Тибетско- русский словарь?

https://www.google.ru/?gws_rd=ssl#ne...B0%D1%80%D1%8C

https://www.google.ru/?gws_rd=ssl#ne...B0%D1%80%D1%8C

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

вообще, gnas brtan это не архаты, в тхеравадинском понимании (dgra bcom pa). 
поэтому, дипавамса, здесь точно, не причем.
в маха-ваджраяне, 16 стхавир (или как их еще переводят, архатов), будто бы живут и перерождаются (до времен прихода Майтрейи), что конечно не соответсвует тхеравадинскому термину арахант.
один из стхавир, рождался не так давно, в ладаке, Бакула Ринпоче.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> в маха-ваджраяне, 16 стхавир (или как их еще переводят, архатов), будто бы живут и перерождаются (до времен прихода Майтрейи), что конечно не соответсвует тхеравадинскому термину арахант.
> один из стхавир, рождался не так давно, в ладаке, Бакула Ринпоче.


Но нирманакая - это и не "перерождение" в тхеравадинском понимании )))

----------

Нико (10.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

пусть нирманакайи, эманации, назовите как хотите.
sthavira -не архаты, в изначальном смысле этого слова.
также, как и нирвана в махаяне, приобрела другое значение, отличное от ниббаны

кстати, в тибетском gnas brtan - калька с санскрита. gnas= stha,  brtan=vīra

----------

Сергей Хос (10.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> также, как и нирвана в махаяне, приобрела другое значение, отличное от ниббаны



Это заявление к чему? Что вообще в этом мире, кроме буддийской махаяны, реально может изменить?

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

а что вы хотите изменить в мире?
(может моё инакомыслие?)

----------

Кузьмич (13.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> а что вы хотите изменить в мире?
> (может моё инакомыслие?)


ྻེНу... с Вашим инакомыслием я бы поработала))). А так, если ты - махаянец, неужели ты не хочешь ничего изменить в мире? Вот по-честному только?)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Мне бы себя изменить, хоть чуточку. А про мир то, я вообще молчу

----------


## Нико

> Мне бы себя изменить, хоть чуточку. А про мир то, я вообще молчу


А оно одновременно идёт, имхо.

----------

Кузьмич (13.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> кстати, в тибетском gnas brtan - калька с санскрита. gnas= stha,  brtan=vīra


Вообще-то, vīra - это dpa' bo, а не brtan.
То есть gnas brtan можно дословно перевести как "твердо (прочно) установленный", а stha-vīra - как "устойчивый победитель".
И никакими "старейшинами" или "старцами" даже не пахнет ни тут ни там. тогда уж "старец" - это, скорее, аюшман (дословно "здоровый человек", в смысле "долгожитель"))))

----------


## Нико

> Вообще-то, vīra - это dpa' bo, а не brtan.
> То есть gnas brtan можно дословно перевести как "твердо (прочно) установленный", а stha-vīra - как "устойчивый победитель".
> И никакими "старейшинами" или "старцами" даже не пахнет ни тут ни там. тогда уж "старец" - это, скорее, аюшман (дословно "здоровый человек", в смысле "долгожитель"))))


Не, Хос, твои выводы очень КРУТЫ. Но что они могут сделать для распространения Дхармы в России?)))))))))))

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вообще-то, vīra - это dpa' bo, а не brtan.
> То есть gnas brtan можно дословно перевести как "твердо (прочно) установленный", а stha-vīra - как "устойчивый победитель".
> И никакими "старейшинами" или "старцами" даже не пахнет ни тут ни там. тогда уж "старец" - это, скорее, аюшман (дословно "здоровый человек", в смысле "долгожитель"))))


Нет, в sthavira  не vIra , a vira

Короткое ī  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (10.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, в sthavira  не vIra , a vira
> 
> Короткое ī


Да хоть короткое. Вы же всё равно это не осуществите при жизни.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Вы же всё равно это не осуществите при жизни.


Что именно ?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Нет, в sthavira  не vIra , a vira
> 
> Короткое ī


Ага, в словаре дано одно из значений "ancient". Но тогда это не "старейшины", а "старо[веры]" ))))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (10.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ага, в словаре дано одно из значений "ancient". Но тогда это не "старейшины", а "старо[веры]" ))))


Древние )))

Хоть санскрит и многогранный язык, но всё-таки в пали зафиксированное более конкретное буддийское значение  thero

----------

Сергей Хос (11.12.2015)

----------


## Aion

Вспомнилось: 
_Часовые на посту, в городе весна.
Проводи нас до ворот
Товарищ старшина, товарищ старшина..._
 :Smilie:

----------

Кузьмич (13.12.2015), Сергей Хос (11.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Что именно ?


Стать стхавирой))))))))).

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Стать стхавирой))))))))).


Так я и бхикшу\гелонгом, вряд ли в этой жизни стану )))

----------

Нико (11.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ага, в словаре дано одно из значений "ancient". Но тогда это не "старейшины", а "старо[веры]" ))))


имхо: вообще если разобраться в значении, то скорее дело не в возрасте, а в определённом положении\зрелости\опытности.
напр. Дхаммапада:
Na tena *thero* so hoti, yenassa palitaṃ siro;  
Paripakko vayo tassa, moghajiṇṇo ti vuccati 
Не потому он *старший*, что его голова седа. Он в преклонном возрасте, но называют его состарившимся напрасно. 

Yamhi saccañca dhammo ca, ahiṃsā saṃyamo damo;  
  Sa ve vantamalo dhīro, thero iti pavuccati 
Тот, в ком истина и дхамма, ненасилие, самоограничение, смирение, кто безупречен и мудр, того называют старшим.

----------

Сергей Хос (11.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Стать стхавирой))))))))).


Тебе же вот товарищ выше подсказывает: переводи "старшина" ))))

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Тот, в ком истина и дхамма, ненасилие, самоограничение, смирение, кто безупречен и мудр, того называют старшим.


Ну да, Будда же еще при жизни назначал ближайших учеников "старшими", доверяя им проповедовать и учить. Прчем это "старшинство" не зависело от возраста. Отсюда, наверное, и пошло. Тогда действительно наилучшее значение, самое близкое по смыслу - "старшина" (или "старшины", если во мн. числе: "учение старшин")))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2015), Кузьмич (13.12.2015)

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Ну да, Будда же еще при жизни назначал ближайших учеников "старшими", доверяя им проповедовать и учить. Прчем это "старшинство" не зависело от возраста. Отсюда, наверное, и пошло. Тогда действительно наилучшее значение, самое близкое по смыслу - "старшина" (или "старшины", если во мн. числе: "учение старшин")))


Да, ну там ещё срок монашества играл и играет роль. Двенадцать или десять лет - тхеро. 
А "более старшие" ученики Будды, это уже - Махатхеро. Это-ж всё в Тхераваде и сохранилось.

 кмк возможно по смыслу _старшИна_, особенно так как это слово использовалось когда-то в казачих землях\войсках.

----------

Сергей Хос (12.12.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Да, ну там ещё срок монашества играл и играет роль. Двенадцать или десять лет - тхеро. 
> А "более старшие" ученики Будды, это уже - Махатхеро. Это-ж всё в Тхераваде и сохранилось.
> 
>  кмк возможно по смыслу _старшИна_, особенно так как это слово использовалось когда-то в казачих землях\войсках.


Или как в армии - "дедЫ". А кто уже пробудился - тот дембель. ))))

----------


## Raudex

> Возник вопрос, как сабж точнее переводится. У меня как "Старейшина"


Я противник перевода данного слова. "Тхера" - это, в обиходе, такой бхиккху, который, достаточно давно в сангхе, достаточно авторитетен, подготовлен и обучен настолько, что б уже быть в состоянии наставлять других, он уже может быть законным упаџџайей для навакабхиккху. Тхеры, в сущности, составляют костяк б.сангхи. На Ланке ещё интереснее, тхерой могут вполне называть и наваку, и даже саманеру. Фигура речи таткая.
Ежели смысловой перевод обязательно требуется, то я бы перевёл "тхеры", как "старшие бхиккху". Достаточно гибкий перевод, в том числе для случаев, когда под тхерами понимается смешанное сообщество тхер и махатхер. Пример: слово Тхеравада.
Слово "Старейшины" же более подходит для обозначения "махатхер".

----------

Ануруддха (11.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

thera и sthavira -разные термины.

----------


## Нико

> Я противник перевода данного слова. "Тхера" - это, в обиходе, такой бхиккху, который, достаточно давно в сангхе, достаточно авторитетен, подготовлен и обучен настолько, что б уже быть в состоянии наставлять других, он уже может быть законным упаџџайей для навакабхиккху. Тхеры, в сущности, составляют костяк б.сангхи. На Ланке ещё интереснее, тхерой могут вполне называть и наваку, и даже саманеру. Фигура речи таткая.
> Ежели смысловой перевод обязательно требуется, то я бы перевёл "тхеры", как "старшие бхиккху". Достаточно гибкий перевод, в том числе для случаев, когда под тхерами понимается смешанное сообщество тхер и махатхер. Пример: слово Тхеравада.
> Слово "Старейшины" же более подходит для обозначения "махатхер".


Дело в том, что в данном тексте это эпитет Учителя, равного Будде, в его аспекте держателя Винаи. То есть: обращение с молитвой к Ламе Лосангу Тхубвангу Дордже Чангу. И это не просто махаянский текст, а тантрический, и написан он не индийским автором, а тибетским, т.е. Первым Панчен-ламой Панченом Лосангом Чокьи Гьялценом. Поэтому по любому надо перевести как то. Вот западники и написали Elders в переводе на англ. яз.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> thera и sthavira -разные термины.


тем не менее, если посмотреть пали-сингальский словарь то там палийское "тхера" переводится как сингальское (не санскритское, но, видимо, санскритской этимологии) "стхавира". Это значит, что как минимум один народ данные термины не различает.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> Дело в том, что в данном тексте это эпитет Учителя, равного Будде, в его аспекте держателя Винаи.


Равным в знании Винайи? По идее любой бхиккху, прошедший Ниссайу, становится записным знатоком Винайи, соответственно сферический тхера в вакууме такому требованию удовлетворяет по определению. Так что вполне можно писать Тхера без перевода.

----------


## Нико

> Равным в знании Винайи? По идее любой бхиккху, прошедший Ниссайу, становится записным знатоком Винайи, соответственно сферический тхера в вакууме такому требованию удовлетворяет по определению. Так что вполне можно писать Тхера без перевода.


Гм... А Будда был тхерой или нет?

----------

Кузьмич (13.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

у sthavira, как и у многих слов, есть разные значения.
первоначально  -это был вождь. в духовной среде, это "старейшины" стали в сангхе
но в махаяне разрботали новую концепцию, трансцедендальных стхавир. это протободхисаттвы (но не бодхисаттвы, так как опираются лишь на винаю, а не на искусные методы). они достигли просветления еще при Будде, но "не уходять в нирвану" до прихода Майтрейи. Их эманации типа здесь проявляются и помогают.
в данном случае, стхавира -это не thera

----------


## Raudex

> Гм... А Будда был тхерой или нет?


У меня есть обоснованные сомнения в том, что Будда был бхиккху, ни то что тхерой.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

бхиккху -тот кто живет милостыней. да, но был бхиккху.
и до введения винайи были бхиккху

----------


## Raudex

> бхиккху -тот кто живет милостыней. да, но был бхиккху.


узкий взгляд, саманы джайнов также жили подаянием, но они же не бхиккху. В моём понимании бхиккху тот кто живёт по Винайе, точнее принимает её за фундамент, так как он может и нарушать там что то, по слабости, не знанию, но признаёт нарушения


> и до введения винайи были бхиккху


Я не согласен, имхо Винайа была всегда, как система, в понимании Будды, просто вербализовывалась и детализировалась постепенно. По мере надобности.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> У меня есть обоснованные сомнения в том, что Будда был бхиккху, ни то что тхерой.


То есть?

----------


## Raudex

> То есть?


Ну имхо он сам по себе, не член бхиккхусангхи. Он источник Винайи, но не всегда по ней жил, например демонстрировал иддхи перед мирянами, а сангхе запрещал. У Будды совершенная нравственность, но Винайа это не только нравственность, это ещё и технические детали монашеского сожительства. Если Будда - бхиккху, тогда нам придётся признать его несовершенным бхиккху, а это недопустимо. Стало быть он не бхиккху а нечто отельное. Вот такая гипотеза.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2015), Денис Евгеньев (11.12.2015), Кузьмич (13.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Ну имхо он сам по себе, не член бхиккхусангхи. Он источник Винайи, но не всегда по ней жил, например демонстрировал иддхи перед мирянами, а сангхе запрещал. У Будды совершенная нравственность, но Винайа это не только нравственность, это ещё и технические детали монашеского сожительства. Если Будда - бхиккху, тогда нам придётся признать его несовершенным бхиккху, а это недопустимо. Стало быть он не бхиккху а нечто отельное. Вот такая гипотеза.


Любопытная  версия. ))) Когда Будда с архатами летели по небу.... Это что, запрет на сиддхи (иддхи) был? )))) Впрочем, мне нужно только одно слово).

----------


## Raudex

> Это что, запрет на сиддхи (иддхи) был?


На демонстрацию перед мирянами (дословно: "информирование о сверхчеловеческих состояниях"). Это правило Патимоккхи, пачиттийа 8

----------


## Нико

> На демонстрацию перед мирянами. Это правило Патимоккхи, пачиттийа 8


Но оно не соблюдалось при жизни Будды и после того тоже. )

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Будда прошел полный путь. Зачем ему правила? Переплыть реку на плоте, и потом тащить на себе плот???

----------


## Raudex

> Но оно не соблюдалось при жизни Будды и после того тоже. )


Оно соблюдалось в той мере, в какой было возможно, и щас соблюдается, но это всё таки пачиттия, среднетяжкое правило.

----------


## Raudex

> Будда прошел полный путь. Зачем ему правила? Переплыть реку на плоте, и потом тащить на себе плот???


Правила и арахантам не нужны по идее, тем не менее соблюдали же.

----------


## Нико

> Оно соблюдалось в той мере, в какой было возможно, и щас соблюдается, но это всё таки пачиттия, среднетяжкое правило.


Когда Магадхабхадри пригласила Гуру Будду Шакьямуни прибыть из дальних краёв в её дом в Магадхе с молитвой-призыванием «Защитник всех без исключения существ…», Будда достиг её дома за время, которое требуется на то, чтобы вытянуть руку. Даже за этот миг Будда по пути освободил семь тысяч живых существ на дорогах и в лесах. Это был лишь один частный случай — других было великое множество.

----------


## Raudex

> Когда Магадхабхадри пригласила Гуру Будду Шакьямуни прибыть из дальних краёв в её дом в Магадхе с молитвой-призыванием «Защитник всех без исключения существ…», Будда достиг её дома за время, которое требуется на то, чтобы вытянуть руку. Даже за этот миг Будда по пути освободил семь тысяч живых существ на дорогах и в лесах. Это был лишь один частный случай — других было великое множество.


Оставим в стороне важный вопрос признания нами авторитета ваших текстов, но и тут мы видим Будду как "нарушителя" Винайи, но не бхиккхусангху. Что только подтверждает мой тезис.

----------


## Нико

> Оставим в стороне важный вопрос признания нами авторитета ваших текстов, но и тут мы видим Будду как "нарушителя" Винайи, но не бхиккхусангху. Что только подтверждает мой тезис.


Интересное у Вас Прибежище получается).

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

> Правила и арахантам не нужны по идее, тем не менее соблюдали же.


То есть, вы уверены, что не было случает проявления сиддхи архатами?

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Дело в том, что в данном тексте это эпитет Учителя, равного Будде, в его аспекте держателя Винаи. То есть: обращение с молитвой к Ламе Лосангу Тхубвангу Дордже Чангу. И это не просто махаянский текст, а тантрический, и написан он не индийским автором, а тибетским, т.е. Первым Панчен-ламой Панченом Лосангом Чокьи Гьялценом. Поэтому по любому надо перевести как то. Вот западники и написали Elders в переводе на англ. яз.


 Возможно стоило разобрать этот вопрос в теме тибетского языка или санскрита.

имхо:
"Держатель винаи Старейшин, к тебе обращаюсь!" - наверное хороший вариант.

возможен ли такой вариант перевода ? :

"Держатель древней Винаи, к тебе обращаюсь!"

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Мало вам существующего перевода?

----------


## Нико

> Возможно стоило разобрать этот вопрос в теме тибетского языка или санскрита.
> 
> имхо:
> "Держатель винаи Старейшин, к тебе обращаюсь!" - наверное хороший вариант.
> 
> возможен ли такой вариант перевода ? :
> 
> "Держатель древней Винаи, к тебе обращаюсь!"


Я вот тут повторюсь:

*с тибетского gnas brtan (на англ. яз. обычно переводят как elder или sthavira).* 

Слово "стхавира" немного непоэтично в данном тексте. Так что либо "Старейшин", либо "Старейших". )))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (11.12.2015)

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

Да там весь перевод непоэтичный. Нестихотворный

----------


## Raudex

> Интересное у Вас Прибежище получается).


Нормальное, Будда отдельно , Сангха отдельно.

----------

Нико (11.12.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> То есть, вы уверены, что не было случает проявления сиддхи архатами?


я уверен что демонстрация этого мирянам - нарушение. В каноне после прецедента араханты уже не нарушали, а что было потом... век упадка и тд. И потом надо различать, арахант не обязательно обладает всеведением, как Будда, и Винайу осознавать во всех деталях до того как её озвучил Будда, он может быть не способен.

----------


## Нико

> Да там весь перевод непоэтичный. Нестихотворный


Где "там"?))))

----------


## Нико

> я уверен что демонстрация этого мирянам - нарушение. В каноне после прецедента араханты уже не нарушали, а что было потом... век упадка и тд. И потом надо различать, арахант не обязательно обладает всеведением, как Будда, и Винайу осознавать во всех деталях до того как её озвучил Будда, он может быть не способен.


Да было столько демонстраций сиддхи мирянам! (Впрочем, зачем реинкарнировать тут тему ЗиВ)))))

----------


## Нико

> Нормальное, Будда отдельно , Сангха отдельно.


Дело в том, что махаянское и тем более тантрическое Прибежище подразумевает, что Гуру - это воплощение Трёх Драгоценностей, всех Трёх. Потому и хотя в этом разделе тему завела, это всё-таки лингвистический раздел, не какой-то отдельной школы буддизма. И по-прежнему прошу указать более удачное слово, чем "Старейшины". Если такое есть))).

----------


## Raudex

> Да было столько демонстраций сиддхи мирянам! (Впрочем, зачем реинкарнировать тут тему ЗиВ)))))


читайте: "было столько нарушений"...
 Уж чем чем а нарушениями нашего брата не удивить))))

----------


## Ассаджи

> Он источник Винайи, но не всегда по ней жил, например демонстрировал иддхи перед мирянами, а сангхе запрещал. У Будды совершенная нравственность, но Винайа это не только нравственность, это ещё и технические детали монашеского сожительства.


Да, Будда не был обязан соблюдать правила Винаи.

https://www.academia.edu/12962371/Wa...a_Rules_Draft_

Его можно было назвать "бхиккху" в том смысле, что он собирал подаяние.

----------

Raudex (11.12.2015), Владимир Николаевич (12.12.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> Дело в том, что махаянское и тем более тантрическое Прибежище подразумевает, что Гуру - это воплощение Трёх Драгоценностей, всех Трёх. Потому и хотя в этом разделе тему завела, это всё-таки лингвистический раздел, не какой-то отдельной школы буддизма. И по-прежнему прошу указать более удачное слово, чем "Старейшины". Если такое есть))).


ну в этой связи я сказал всё что думал, в первом своём посте. врятли кто то предложит нечто оптимальное. оставляйте без перевода имхо.

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

*"Старейшина, среди держащих Винайю, к тебе ...!"*
(это конечно не дословный, но более смысловой перевод, если уж так не хочется вам стхавиру писать)

в сноске дать пояснение про sthavira

----------


## Нико

> *"Старейшина, среди держащих Винайю, к тебе ...!"*
> (это конечно не дословный, но более смысловой перевод, если уж так не хочется вам стхавиру писать)
> 
> в сноске дать пояснение про sthavira


*Держатель Винаи Старейшин* так и останется, имхо.)

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.12.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> https://www.academia.edu/12962371/Wa...a_Rules_Draft_


симпатичное исследование, пополнил свою копилку доводов против того что Будда был бхиккху. Там описан эпизод посвящение двоих малолеток лично Буддой, методом "эхи бхиккху". Получается либо запрет на таковое действие ещё не был установлен, либо уже был и Будда сознательно его нарушил. В первом случае мы получаем, что Будда использует заведомо несовершенное положение Винайи, во-втором просто игнорирует её


> Его можно было назвать "бхиккху" в том смысле, что он собирал подаяние.


Нам обычно важен данный аспект именно как членство в бхиккхусангхе, то есть монашеском ордене живущем по Винайе. Со всеми плюшками вытекающими из этого.

----------

Ассаджи (11.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> симпатичное исследование, пополнил свою копилку доводов против того что Будда был бхиккху. Там описан эпизод посвящение двоих малолеток лично Буддой, методом "эхи бхиккху". Получается либо запрет на таковое действие ещё не был установлен, либо уже был и Будда сознательно его нарушил. В первом случае мы получаем, что Будда использует заведомо несовершенное положение Винайи, во-втором просто игнорирует еёНам обычно важен данный аспект именно как членство в бхиккхусангхе, то есть монашеском ордене живущем по Винайе. Со всеми плюшками вытекающими из этого.


Это какое-то странное отношение к Будде.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

Да уж, прут со своими логическими доводами против Дхаммапады.



> Na tena bhikkhu so hoti
> yavata bhikkhate1 pare
> vissam dhammam samadaya
> bhikkhu hoti na tavata.
> 
> Yo'dha punnanca papanca
> bahetva brahmacariyava
> sankhaya loke carati
> sa ve "bhikkhu" ti vuccati.
> ...

----------


## Raudex

> Это какое-то странное отношение к Будде.


Напротив, как раз единственно верное отношение - когда Будда выделен по всем статьям в отдельное наивысшее существо.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.12.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> Да уж, прут со своими логическими доводами против Дхаммапады.


Фирменный аргумент людей, которые советуют, мол "сперва просветлись, а потом стригись",
хотя известно, что данная строфа - это осуждение брамина, который ходил за подаянием, подражая бхиккху, хотя ни формально, ни фактически таковым не был.

----------


## Владимир Николаевич

> Фирменный аргумент людей, которые советуют, мол "сперва просветлись, а потом стригись",


Бханте, фирменный вроде вот этот:

Anikkasāvo kāsāvaṃ, yo vatthaṃ paridahissati;  
Apeto damasaccena, na so kāsāvamarahati.

Yo ca vantakasāvassa, sīlesu susamāhito; 
Upeto damasaccena, sa ve kāsāvamarahati.

----------


## Денис Евгеньев

> Фирменный аргумент людей, которые советуют, мол "сперва просветлись, а потом стригись",
> хотя известно, что данная строфа - это осуждение брамина, который ходил за подаянием, подражая бхиккху, хотя ни формально, ни фактически таковым не был.


На самом деле мне хотелось узнать, каким методом вы разрешите конфликт между авторитетом писания и логикой.

----------


## Raudex

> Бханте, фирменный вроде вот этот....


а точно, этот фирменнее :Smilie: , но тут всё таки расплывчатое "достоинство жёлтых одежд", действительно было б весьма нескромно утверждать что "я мол истинно достоин этих одежд", учитывая какие авторитеты пользовались данными атрибутами, чувство долга по отношению к всему тому что помогает существовать в рамках практики бхиккху - часть монашеской ноши, но всё таки "недостойность" никак не наказуема формально.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.12.2015)

----------


## Raudex

> На самом деле мне хотелось узнать, каким методом вы разрешите конфликт между авторитетом писания и логикой.


Скорее в пользу логики, Писание всё может быть не гарантированно достоверно.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Другие варианты: "Старцы" или "Старейшие".


Слушай, а может - патриархи? )))

----------

Владимир Николаевич (12.12.2015), Кузьмич (13.12.2015)

----------


## Нико

> Слушай, а может - патриархи? )))


Патриархи Винаи?  Тоже вариант ведь)))

----------


## Tenpa Sherab

не нужно чураться исконных русских слов, и стремится их заменить модными западными словесами.

----------

Кузьмич (13.12.2015), Нико (13.12.2015)

----------

